# GPS-Daten Hirschbergmarathon



## Hardcoretrailer (21. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden, der mir eine Fundstelle mitteilen kann, wo es die GPS-Daten vom Hirschbergmarathon gibt, bzw. wer die Daten selbst aufgezeichnet hat.

Möchte die Strecke nicht im Rennzwang aber mit einem kleinen Grüppchen nachfahren. 

vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


Franz Altmann


----------



## Bax (21. September 2007)

Daran wäre ich auch sehr interessiert!

Vielleicht solltest du das auch zusätzlich im Bereich Race/Marathon posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (21. September 2007)

Ich habe sogar einen Biker gesehen, der durch das Ziel mit einem GARMIN fuhr. Kann allerdings keine sachdienlichen Hinweise geben. Aber vll. schreibst Du einfach mal die Orga an, weil die nämlich eine 3D Mappe dort hängen hatten.

Aber nur so als Tipp: der Odenwald in Richtung Hirschberg hat bessere Strecken zu bieten, als die Marathon Strecke.


----------



## Bax (21. September 2007)

Hi Jens,

du bist doch auch mitgefahren (Super Zeit!  ), da könntest du doch den Guide machen und einer zeichnet das dann mit seinem GPS-Gerät auf.


----------



## mac80 (26. September 2007)

Ich war mit nem GPS während dem Marathon unterwegs! Mir ist aber nach der hälfte der Strecke die Kette gerissen (foto davon)! D.h. die Daten sind unvollständig. Und jetzt der Hammer: drei Tage später ging das GPS nach nichtmal drei Monaten an den Arsch! (Ging einfach nicht mehr an?! - scheint aber mehreren Leuten mit GPS so ergangen zu sein!)

Hab aber trozdem ne Lösung für Euch! www.koenigstuhlbikers.de im Forum wird am 07.10. die Tour nachgefahren!? (Offseason-Tour)

Obwohl, wenn ich mir den Namen "Franz Altmann" genauer durch den Kopf gehen lasse, glaub ich sogar dass der den ForumEintrag bei den Koenigstuhlbikers gepostet hat?!


----------



## Bax (27. September 2007)

Wäre schön, wenn jemand bei der Offseason-Tour die Strecke aufzeichnen würde.


----------



## Hardcoretrailer (28. September 2007)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mein MapSource updaten konnte, habe ich nun auch die GPS-Daten vom
Hirschbergmarathon.

Fahren am 07.10.2007 von Heidelberg aus die Strcke nach. Anfahrt nach Hirschberg über
den Philosophenwegtrail und Burgenweg nach Hirschberg.

Abfahrzeiten:

11.00 Uhr Bammental, E-Werk
11.10 Uhr Neckargemünd Bahnhof
11.45 Uhr Heidelberg, südlicher Brückenkopf der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke

Wer noch mitfahren möchte, bitte im Forum www.trail-freund.de eintragen.

Bis dahin

Viele Grüße
Franz Altmann


----------

